# Problem with cancelling a skin. Need Advice!



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, I just had to keep reading the wonderful posts here & saw 15% discount at Decal Girl. That's like waving a red flag in front of me. The trouble was that 1) I didn't know if the coupon still applied today, Friday 12/12. 2) I just ordered 1 at Amazon from My Gift. So I thought, go ahead & take a chance & order that same Leopard Spots at Decal Girl &  I ordered another one, the blue Winter one, that's been posted here. After ordering at Decal Girl, I went right back to Amazon to cancel. There was no button to cancel, so the only thing left was to contact the seller from the Amazon site. I did. I'm hoping that the seller will cancel my order. I haven't heard back, but it is late & Friday night. I now realized that I should have gone to Amazon to try to cancel 1st. I just didn't imagine a few hours later that I couldn't cancel the order & this being at night time. If I had tried to cancel there 1st, I could just leave it as it, & then just ordered another skin at Decal Girl, & that would be that. Now, if MyGift does not cancel my order, I will have 2 leopard Spots Skins & here I was trying so hard not to buy anything. I guess it's a lost cost. LOL! Does anyone have any advice? UPS was supposed to deliver the Amazon skin.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

General Email: [email protected]
Toll-Free: (866) 841-0922


Contact DecalGirl directly.

You can email them over the weekend, or call them on Monday morning.

The coupon is an ongoing discount.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

I know how you feel. I found out about the discount the day after I ordered my skin.
I just let it slide, I figured it was my fault for not doing a little more research before I ordered.
Next time I'll be double checking. 
BTW is there any discounts on m-edge covers??


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> There was no button to cancel, so the only thing left was to contact the seller from the Amazon site. I did. I'm hoping that the seller will cancel my order.


Who was the seller?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you for replying!! Problem resolved. I'm so happy! It was Stephen from MyGifts, so I guess it wasn't DecalGirl, me thinks. If you want, I'll give you his name & any other info. Just ask me. I saved his email. He cancelled the order for me. Whewww!!! That was great CS, so I wouldn't be afraid to order from him if you decided to do so!!! Yes, I would have let it slide, farmwife99, but being that it was less than 3 hours later, I decided to cancel. I had read about the discount here, but forgot about it until I read that thread again. I think that I was, am, so excited about ordering the Oberon cover & then the skins, that I wasn't thinking straight when I saw DISCOUNT. LOL!!!


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

What?? There was a 15 percent discount on decalgirl skins yesterday? I ordered one last night, but I didn't get a discount. Serves me right for not checking here first. :-(


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Khabita said:


> What?? There was a 15 percent discount on decalgirl skins yesterday? I ordered one last night, but I didn't get a discount. Serves me right for not checking here first. :-(


The PSPHOME code has been around for a while, I used it about three weeks ago.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

The discount was mentioned here in a thread about the skins, but it is not mentioned on DecalGirl's site, nor would you get the discount, unless you plugged in the code on the ordering page. You could contact DecalGirl & ask if you could get the coupon's discount on your order. If you are going to contact her, don't wait. Do it now.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

You also get the discount code after buying your first skin.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Before buying anything online, I google *name of website* coupon code (such as: DecalGirl coupon code)

I usually get any valid coupons for that company and often find one I can use with my purchase. It's a good habit to get into. The DecalGrirl one has been around for more than a year.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Before buying anything online, I google *name of website* coupon code (such as: DecalGirl coupon code)


A great website for online codes is www.retailmenot.com. You type in the web address, and they will let you know if any codes are available, and the likelihood that they work.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info. & link to a coupon site. I usually google shopnbc coupons all the time. Didn't think of typing coupon codes. I'll have to try that & see if more codes come up. At any event, I usually don't shop regularly at any other online store, so if I occasionaly buy something elsewhere, I forget to google those coupons. Then, if I remember afterwards, I google the store, see the coupons, & then feel foolish for not saving more money. - Anyway, that is real interesting about DecalGirl's coupon still being around. I'm glad it is, otherwise I would have left my order with Amazon's My Gift, & not get the discount. Now, lets see, I never googled Oberon's coupons. If I find any, I'll let you know, but since I already placed my order Friday, I guess that I will miss out on another deal.


----------

